# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Muslim widows beaten by a mob in India

## Endurer

> Five women were paraded naked, beaten and forced to eat human excrement by villagers after being branded as witches in India's Jharkhand state. Local police said the victims were Muslim widows who had been labelled as witches by a local cleric. The incident occurred on Sunday in a remote village in Deoghar district. 
> 
> Correspondents say the abuse of women who are branded as witches is common, but rare footage of the incident has caused outrage across India.
> 
> "On Sunday morning the victims were taken to a playground where hundreds had assembled to watch the ghastly incident," deputy inspector general of police Murari Lal Meena told the BBC. "No one in the mob came forward to rescue the victims as they were being stripped and beaten up," he said.


Video and source is available here: BBC NEWS | South Asia | Village 'witches' beaten in India

----------


## Tulip

Oh Allah! That's terrible!! 
May those sick people rot in hell FOREVER!!!

----------


## Shades

Parading women naked is becoming fashion in India, the BJP, Bajrang dal, RSS, Shiv sena and VHP loves to do that

----------


## Tulip

Is there any hope that the officials will take some action against it ??

----------


## Shades

well may be as media has got involved know... but it will take time, few of them have been arrested too!

----------


## Endurer

Dsjeya, where are your comments?

----------


## Muzna

where are those people who burst out when the fake videos are shown about Pak or Afghan


Where the Human Rights have gone

----------


## Endurer

They're probably busy spinning their own conspiracy theories about this matter.

----------


## Cell.Phone

i tell u 1thing don love a person that much ki wen it breaks u r totally broken up . nd d behaviour of dat guy shows he treats u jus as bestest frnd who will b wit him wen he is in need of a person whom he can trust nd u r jus a kiddo yaar at this age u cant fall in love this thing is jus an attraction nd u talking abt d hug sweety it 21st centuary nd hugs r normal between best frnds . if u think u love him dan jus go nd open up ur self .

__________________

cell phone skins | motorola cell phone batteries | motorola cell phone accessories

----------


## attu81

*thanks*

thanks thanks

----------


## rajeev.1

This is cruality

----------

